# UCLA MFA application procedures



## Jace (Oct 20, 2014)

Could someone clarify this for me? The UCLA Screenwriting MFAApplication procedures says to both UPLOAD and MAIL the departmental application along with the statement of purpose and writing samples. Is it just me or does this seem rather strange? I'm mostly concerned because I'm living abroad and worried about mailing my materials.


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Jace,

I agree. It's certainly weird that they're having applicants actually mail in materials in 2014, but unfortunately, you're reading this correctly. You'll upload your Resume, Unofficial Transcripts, Statement of Purpose, and Writing Samples into the applyyourself application (UCLA Graduate Division Application) online. You'll also enter the contact information (email address, and an optional phone number) for the people writing recommendation letters for you.

After you've submitted your application online, you'll fill out the separate departmental application (Graduate FTVDM Departmental Application). Once you submit the departmental application, it will generate a one-page .pdf which you're to include along with printed out versions of your Statement of Purpose and Writing Samples. It just has your basic information as a way to uniformly organize all of the applicants and match paper submissions with online submissions. You can also include your official transcript(s) if you're not having them sent directly from your school(s).

One thing I noticed with the online application is that all of your samples have to be merged into one .pdf to be uploaded. It's possible that my page wasn't loading correctly at the time, but it was only allowing me to upload a single .pdf. Wasn't a huge problem, but it's something to keep in mind if you're planning on taking it all the way down to the wire.

As far as shipping overseas, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Get a DHL tracking number, postmark it by 11/1, and keep your receipt in case the package is lost. UCLA will understand as long as you can prove you shipped the package before 11/1. While the idea of shipping paper across the world seems a little antiquated, there are always many international applicants, and I'm sure UCLA has seen it all.


----------



## Jace (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey TheArsenal1886,
Thanks so much for your response and clearing things up! About submitting the writing samples online though: I called the department, and they said if I had more than one writing sample, I could submit them in the "Additional Documents" section. 

Do you (or anyone else here) know about their 8 1/2 by 11 inch requirement for mailing submissions? Because I'm abroad, the closest thing I can get to that is A4 paper, which is off by maybe half an inch in both width and length.
Is this a make-it-or-break-it requirement? I'm concerned that they won't even consider my application if i submit my writing samples on A4.


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ah, didn't think about the "additional documents" section. That makes more sense.

Regarding the 8.5" x 11" paper, that's probably not _as_ firm as some of the other requirements, but the fact that they've explicitly stated it makes me think that they've gotten really tired of messing with A4 paper. It's not going to stack well with the other applications, and it's going to feel different in their hands. Obviously the writing is what matters, but I'd suggest you exhaust all other options before submitting with A4. International screenwriters find ways to get 8.5" x 11" paper either by having agents/managers print and submit for them, or by just obtaining the paper themselves before mailing.

I'm not sure of your situtation abroad, but I feel like there's got to be some way of getting the paper you need. If Amazon won't ship to you or offer it to you in your area, I know that there's a shop in London that sells 8.5" x 11" paper that screenwriters use. There are also avenues such as this website that will print, bind, and ship your scripts wherever you need them to go.

Alternatively, you could email your .pdfs to someone in the States, and they could print and send in the docs for you. I'm not sure if you're from the U.S. and currently living abroad or if you have friends back in the U.S. that could help you out, but I'd try your best to fit the submission to all guidelines they provide. While I don't think they'd refuse your application printed on A4 paper, that's just one way you don't want your application to stick out from the rest. (literally)

P.S. It's obviously a lot of trust to put into a complete stranger, but I'd be willing to help out a fellow aspiring screenwriter if you have trouble finding any other alternative solutions. Inbox me if you do end up needing help, and I'll shoot you my email address.


----------



## Kukkik (Oct 28, 2014)

Jace said:


> Do you (or anyone else here) know about their 8 1/2 by 11 inch requirement for mailing submissions? Because I'm abroad, the closest thing I can get to that is A4 paper, which is off by maybe half an inch in both width and length.
> Is this a make-it-or-break-it requirement? I'm concerned that they won't even consider my application if i submit my writing samples on A4.



Hi Jace,

International Production/Directing applicant here. About the papers, I bought a stack of A3 papers and cut them to match the size. Loads of work, I know, but I was having the same concern you do so I played it safe 



TheArsenal1886 said:


> I agree. It's certainly weird that they're having applicants actually mail in materials in 2014, but unfortunately, you're reading this correctly. You'll upload your Resume, Unofficial Transcripts, Statement of Purpose, and Writing Samples into the applyyourself application (UCLA Graduate Division Application) online. You'll also enter the contact information (email address, and an optional phone number) for the people writing recommendation letters for you.



TheArsenal1886,

So should I upload my resume? They didn't ask for it and there are some schools that actually stated that they will disqualify the applicants who submit any materials that are not requested. What's your opinion?


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Oct 28, 2014)

Kukkik said:


> TheArsenal1886,
> 
> So should I upload my resume? They didn't ask for it and there are some schools that actually stated that they will disqualify the applicants who submit any materials that are not requested. What's your opinion?


 
I uploaded mine. They didn't ask for it, but since I already had one ready for my USC app, I just uploaded it for them as well just in case. I'm not sure if it's just something the graduate division likes to have on file, or if I was supposed to just skip it altogether. Either way, UCLA doesn't seem like the school that would disqualify an applicant for uploading an unnecessary resume -- especially considering they give you the option to send in so many pages of creative writing. You're probably safe to not upload one, but I figured it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## byisis (Dec 1, 2016)

TheArsenal1886 said:


> I uploaded mine. They didn't ask for it, but since I already had one ready for my USC app, I just uploaded it for them as well just in case. I'm not sure if it's just something the graduate division likes to have on file, or if I was supposed to just skip it altogether. Either way, UCLA doesn't seem like the school that would disqualify an applicant for uploading an unnecessary resume -- especially considering they give you the option to send in so many pages of creative writing. You're probably safe to not upload one, but I figured it wouldn't hurt.



Hi there can I ask if you ended up submitting on A4 or not?


----------



## Anshuman Mitra (Dec 8, 2016)

Only a couple of years late but for posterity.

You had to use US Letter Size paper 8 1/2 by 11 inches.

I live in India and lucked out because I bought a big stack of this kind of paper while attending summer school at UCLA last year to print my screenwriting assignments.

*All written Supplemental Materials must be 12 point font, use 8 1⁄2 by 11 page size, and not exceed the indicated page maximum. If you do not follow these guidelines, your application will not be considered*.

Those were the directives given to Fall 2017 Screenwriting applicants.


----------

